# brute stumbling



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

my brute stumbling on take off. i have mimb 2" snorkels full big gun exhaust and johns msd on it. from dead stop to wot it stumbles twice then takes off has power when takeing off just has two stumbles and the it fine i ask vfj and he said to remove fuel from the msd so i did and it dint change a thing no worse no better any ideas:thinking:


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisd11 said:


> my brute stumbling on take off. i have mimb 2" snorkels full big gun exhaust and johns msd on it. from dead stop to wot it stumbles twice then takes off has power when takeing off just has two stumbles and the it fine i ask vfj and he said to remove fuel from the msd so i did and it dint change a thing no worse no better any ideas:thinking:


TPS test?


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

cant find how to test the tps any advice


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

any ideas


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

it can be found in the service manual on pages.. 

3-42
3-43
3-44

---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------

should see if you are getting any service codes 1st I guess...

found in section 

3-35

of the service manual


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

ok tps is fine i unplugged the msd and plugged the factory ecm in went and road it it dosent cut out on take off but idk what happen to the msd vfj tune it the only thing i have done different is change the 2" 90 a i had on the snorkel to the air box t a 3" would that have messed the tune up or no


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

anyone


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

it could be that changing any amount of airflow with the aftermarket tune caused the problem. i have stock tuning, and run 2" mimb snorks. i have played with all kinds of tipand bend setups and none of them has altered how it runs. at least to the best of my knowlage. did ya go back to a 2" and than hook the vfj/ msd back up? a 3" privides a huge amount of air. alot of people have no issues with 3" and alot of people do.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

no havent gone back and dont want to if can be helped but just to be clear i dont have a 3" snorkel just the rubber 90 to the air box was all i changed and there mimb snorkels just in case you thought i had a 3" center snorkel


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

if changing that 90 to the air box threw the msd off what do i need to change on the tune to fix it


----------



## Covingtonbottoms (Jul 16, 2012)

I suggest you call vfj and see if he can send you a new tune. Did he tune it for you with the set up you have.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

yea before i changed that 90 out


----------

